# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAA Leadership Conference

## Judy Canty

I'm headed to Charleston, SC on the 29th for the 2004 Leadership Conference.  Will there be any OptiBoarders there?

----------


## hcjilson

Please speak out for one member one vote. I think its the single most important factor in increasing membership.
Have a nice time!
hj

----------


## Bev Heishman

I ditto Harry!

----------


## Judy Canty

That's been my feeling all along.  With the newest purchase by Luxottica, I believe that the need for healthy and strong state and national organizations has never been greater.  The public's need for well educated and regulated Opticians has never been more important.

----------

